# If you don't laugh at this, you are DEAD!!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I found this just too funny!!






ENJOY!!



Just in case you think this is too hard on these ponies, most people FAR underestimate shetlands. Pound for pound, they are the strongest equine

Breeds of Livestock - Shetland Pony


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

xD
Wow. That's priceless! ~


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

wow thats cute!!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I didn't laugh but that was ADORABLE!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol! I've seen that before and I still love it :]


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

That's adorable!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

HAHA i copied and pasted it for my facebook! Love it! Great find!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That is hilarious...and considering the guys 'walked' with those ponies, I don't think there was any harm done at all...Love the guy flipping the bullet at the cheif's head...haha


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

That was effing hilarious! If only wars were really fought that way? lmbo


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

That is great! Yeah, most of the Shetland's weren't be ridden, more just walked over, so no harm done.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

haha i think thats hilarious!!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

haha! aww go ponies!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

lol! That is so cute and funny!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just too funny! I had to show my family. :lol:
Many adorable ponies in that video.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha ****!!!


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

haha! thats too funny!


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha, that was to cute.
Those pony acted like it was a normal thing for them LMBO


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Moo-wahahaha!!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Haha. I love it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHAHA oh my gosh! I never seen this commercial! where did you find this?!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Very funny I did chuckle so I must be living :lol:
To bad _all_ wars aren't fought by just throwing the bullets and arrows. They would be settled much faster.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

bahahahaha love it!


----------



## clipclops (Nov 16, 2009)

loved it!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Very funny I did chuckle so I must be living :lol:
> To bad _all_ wars aren't fought by just throwing the bullets and arrows. They would be settled much faster.


You aren't kidding eh. I don't know why they never had this commercial pass on Canadian telivision(if they did I obviously missed it!!). They must have had so much fun making it.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

That was pretty epic.


----------

